# My laptop has a white screen



## lindddsay (May 14, 2007)

I have a year old laptop and all of a sudden out of nowhere the LCD monitor goes white. I replaced the invertor in the the screen and it was fix for a little while but came back. I am desperate in finding a way to fix this. But, I can tell you that, my laptop is on right now and the screen is white, but I have another screen externally hooked up so I can use the thing. Please tell me this can be solved. I have done hours of research and nowhere have a found someone who has fixed this problem pernamently.. please help!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've split you off from the other post. I don't what what it good be, if I was guessing I'd say its a bad connection between the laptop and the screen


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Or, the LCD controller may have simply failed, hard to know. It's almost certain to be a hardware issue. Does it change when you slowly change the angle of the screen? If there's a place during the open/close cycle where you get a picture, even momentarily, it's probably the cable between the MB and the screen, which can be replaced.


----------



## ttctoonfreak4eva (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm Having The Exact Same Problem, the Laptop works perfectly fine on an external monitor. I tried disconnecting the cord and putting it back in but no luck. I am using a Dell Inspiron 5100 so i tried FN+F8 But no luck, Any Help Would Be Appreciated.
It Started After A Bus Ride, The Screen isn't cracked or anything.


----------

